# Member of the Month Ideas.



## LostSelf (Jun 2, 2021)

Hello all! Hopefully you are all well, debating in favor of Gai and stuff like that. If not, it's not too late.

Having said this important thing above, let's go straight to the point. I want to make this as a starting thread to gather ideas for the MOTM. As we have seen, the MOTM has not been getting too much participation in the last months, which is normal considering the prizes of rep might not be good enough and the time after the manga ended and most versus threads have been done a lot of times. And while Boruto continued, it's... well, it's Boruto, what can we say?

This thread is basically to allow you all to give your ideas for this nomination. It is not locked to a MOTM, could be turned into something like "Member of the Season" or something, though these type of awards can have it's own issues considering not everyone is active in a whole season. Yet, feel free to give ideas and debate them here. I'll leave a poll as for how long the thread for ideas should stay open, to then pass into a voting phase for these ideas or the ones that get more reactions from everyone. 

Note that asking to stop the MOTM for a while as well is viable, as well as saying why X type of contest would work or would not, as long as we respect each other's opinion. This is in part important, because while I'd love to have a contest monthly that gives much more than sparkles, I am bound to what an Smod or Admin would find acceptable or can do. But I will present them these ideas and see what we can work with.

The MOTM won't be stopped while we do this, by the way, until we decide and make another contest at least.

Without further ado, go ahead!

Reactions: Like 3 | Kage 1


----------



## trocollo (Jun 2, 2021)

While I'm honestly not really interested in this, I'd like to suggest it being a "memeber of the year" contest, it's once at year and it's big

I'd even go as far as make it a "new memeber of the year" contest instead, so only people who joined in the subjected year can be elegibile, just cause I like it more when fresh new members are rewarded, altrough I'm not sure if there'll be enough yearly affluence to do it

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## ShinAkuma (Jun 9, 2021)

I would like us to start consolidating the relevant threads for MOTM consideration. A place where posters, who may not be online that often, to refer to and see what makes this place tick and who has been lighting it up. Sometimes good topics or debates fall off the front pages after a few days but contain great posts. It would be good to have a place to bring attention to such threads.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Sufex (Jun 11, 2021)

ShinAkuma said:


> I would like us to start consolidating the relevant threads for MOTM consideration. A place where posters, who may not be online that often, to refer to and see what makes this place tick and who has been lighting it up. Sometimes good topics or debates fall off the front pages after a few days but contain great posts. It would be good to have a place to bring attention to such threads.


Second this


----------



## MaruUchiha (Jun 11, 2021)

You should let mods and/or guests vote instead of NBD users. As it is now different fan groups and wank circles clique up to vote for who they want to win and turn it into a popularity contest

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## t0xeus (Jun 13, 2021)

Best post of the month/season

or keep MotM but you have to quote at least few posts by that person which made you choose to nominate/vote for him

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Kisame (Jun 15, 2021)

We can add Member of the Year award alongside MotM, with there being a condition of a decent number of votes to be valid (unlike the MotM where a few doesn't invalidate it).

Like @t0xeus  said quoting a few posts from your MotM nominees should be a requirement.

I'd also suggest for our mods to start voting too, they are as eligible and qualified as anyone to vote and more than most when it comes to the 'good behaviour' aspect of the award.

I would have also liked for there to be more incentivization for the formal debates, I've been a judge on a few of those and participated in one. Those usually have the highest consistent quality posting. The only issue is I don't know what could be used as an incentive as the debates are time consuming and need commitment, and not even rep incentives are worth it anymore. The only incentive I can think of is maybe nominations for the awards.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jun 16, 2021)

Make team debating a thing.

Me and MaruUchiha vs WorldsStrongest and Turrin, for instance.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Kage 1


----------



## Bonly (Jun 16, 2021)

MoTM is fine, just bring back the NBD Awards Ceremony from back in the day as people would like that and it could be updated with new awards since the Konoha Colosseum isn't around anymore for example

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Jun 17, 2021)

Bonly said:


> NBD Awards Ceremony


What is that about if you don't mind me asking?

Is it mods giving awards in several different categories at the end of the year or am I confusing it with something else?


----------



## Bonly (Jun 17, 2021)

t0xeus said:


> What is that about if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Is it mods giving awards in several different categories at the end of the year or am I confusing it with something else?



Yeah it’s kinda like that as there would be awards such as best rookie poster(member who joined that year), funniest poster, poster of the year, best debater, contributive member of the year, etc. up for vote upon which the top 3 people would win.

It was usually hosted by a member instead of a mod and all votes would be PM’d to said host to avoid who voted for who. 

Then in the thread you could talk about the awards and say your predictions for who’s gonna take which reward and maybe some ideas for different awards. Although trollish post were not allowed and got deleted in the thread lol.

Ah the good ol days

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Bob74h (Jun 19, 2021)

A few suggestions which would improve nbd would be the inclusion of a sort flair system much like the one reddit uses as it would allow for users to have a better idea of the thread without them having to read the op or title and another suggestion would be greater personalization of user's textboxs like it would give this forum a unquie feel and appeal compared to other forums.

I think requiring users to post text in their threads is stupid considering nobody bothers to read said text and b it's just a pain to have to do that knowing that the aforementioned result will occur also setting conditions for battles are pointless when everyone just wants to debate the same standards and conditions anyway


----------



## Tri (Jun 22, 2021)

t0xeus said:


> Best post of the month/season
> 
> or keep MotM but you have to quote at least few posts by that person which made you choose to nominate/vote for him


This was already attempted and like 3 people voted

just an fyi

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

